# EFI-STUB, FB and Nvidia fail

## stifler83

Hi guys,

how can i configure fb (nvidia) using efi stub? I do not know which parameters to enter in BUILT-IN KERNEL COMMAND or what other parameters I have to enable.

Can somebody help me?  :Smile: 

----------

## ulenrich

.... same question here - experimenting with efi starting my Apple Mac-Mini:

I can here some noise of the harddisk started by the kernel.efi. But no visual output. I only can reboot by using the special key kombinations ...

----------

## alkan

```
FB_EFI =y
```

 is enough for me to see the console

----------

## ulenrich

Works now. 

I did some .config change to my kernel yesterday. But I don't know for sure what exaclty is needed, 

here the diff:

< CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/sda7 init=/usr/bin/systemd quiet  nomodeset"

> CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/sda7 init=/usr/bin/systemd quiet"

Efi using a framebuffer needs a modeset?

> CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

I don't know if needed ....

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_10x18=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

Does efi need these fonts and codepages in kernel?

< CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE=y

> CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

< CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=3

> CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

Does efi need more delays?

For sure efi needs all of it:

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

but EFI_VARS. I could use EFI_VARS to manipulate the next boot? 

Howto? 

When "modprobe efivars" there are many entries appearing at /sys/firmware/efi

It seems all binary. I fear to get in that no-boot state we heard all of, if I begin to manipulate these entries.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Sorry to bump, I'm having kind of the same problem..

----------

